# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Врачи раскрыли тайну вечного здоровья

## Irina

*Российские медики утверждают, что тайна вечного здоровья близка к раскрытию.*

Как передает портал MedikForum, таковы оптимистичные результаты исследования возможностей перепрограммирования клеток организма. Они изложены в докладе, адресованном президиуму Российской академии наук. Автор доклада — заведующий лабораторией Института общей генетики им. Н.И. Вавилова РАН профессор Сергей Киселёв.

Излагая данные по исследовательской работе, профессор Киселев сравнил развитие человека с деревом. Начало дерево положило всего одно семечко — геном, определивший последующее многообразие. Это же касается и клетки, которая имеет огромный потенциал развития в начале, и совсем небольшой – в конце. Ученые близки к тому, чтобы найти возможность «вернуться» к первой многообещающей клетке. Она называется плюрипотентной, что в переводе значит «многоспособная».

Плюрипотентные клетки — это так называемые эмбриональные стволовые клетки. На 5-6 день развития после зачатия клетки «самоопределяются», в какую сторону им развиваться. Это происходит на базе процессов, заданных генами. Ученые уже научились понимать механизм этих процессов. Если вмешаться в них на ранней стадии, то клетку можно переориентировать на любой заданный путь развития.

Остается еще решение проблем этического свойства – насколько оправдано такое вмешательство в организм человека. Если исследователям удастся доказать, что с этической точки зрения такие процессы могут быть разрешены, люди смогут рассчитывать на пожизненное здоровье.

----------


## Irina

> Если исследователям удастся доказать, что с этической точки зрения такие процессы могут быть разрешены, люди смогут рассчитывать на пожизненное здоровье


Сама же медицина и фармацевтика первые будут против. Они же все без работы останутся, а следовательно и без капиталов.

----------


## vova230

Сначала наплодят кучу мутантов, пока разберутся что к чему, да и нынешнему поколению уже не поможет, а про будущее никто у нас не думает.

----------

